

MacBook Pro: If you were Steve Job and wanted to design new MBP then what ...  - ideas101

bells and whistle will you add:<p>Wimax<p>Blu-ray<p>built-in Final Cut pro<p>Extra-ordinarily thin<p>Longer battery life<p>and of course available under $1500?
======
wmf
You forgot to mention the antigravity generator so that it has negative net
weight. Levitation also allows better airflow.

------
Hates_
Glossy displays are already available on MacBook Pros. I'd just love one with
a 3ghz+ chip and I'll take one for sub $1500 ;)

------
thomasswift
that's a bit of stretch on final cut pro.

I would say a new form factor.

------
aaroneous
A spoiler

